# Limit on withdrawals from Credit Union?



## Leaky1 (6 Jan 2012)

I hope to withdraw a sum of money from my credit union account - approx €10k to €15k - in the near future to pay a lumpsum off my mortgage. Does anyone know is there a daily limit on withdrawals, or does it depend on the credit union? I have checked the website for my CU but it doesn't say much, and I was unable to contact them by phone.


----------



## so-crates (6 Jan 2012)

It is a few years ago now but I did withdraw a sum of a similar nature from my CU - no hassle. Perhaps give them a quick call and check but I doubt it will be an issue.


----------



## Slim (6 Jan 2012)

Leaky1 said:


> I hope to withdraw a sum of money from my credit union account - approx €10k to €15k - in the near future to pay a lumpsum off my mortgage. Does anyone know is there a daily limit on withdrawals, or does it depend on the credit union? I have checked the website for my CU but it doesn't say much, and I was unable to contact them by phone.



The amount should not be a problem as long as you are happy to accept a cheque. Cash of that order would be a problem without prior notice.


----------



## niceoneted (7 Jan 2012)

I did something similar last year ie take money from the CU to pay off the mortgage. They were able to transfer it into my bank account for me directly.


----------

